
Small, non-obvious charge when using the AWS free tier - mhlakhani
http://mhlakhani.com/blog/2011/01/hidden-charges-aws-free-tier/
======
cskau
Ah, I signed up for the free tier and got exactly this result - I was really
wondering what happened! Especially since it didn't show up on my bank account
history.

~~~
mhlakhani
Good to know this helped someone out - I looked into the last bill when it had
been four days without a charge. Some searching online lead me to a page where
someone said they dropped a 5 cent charge too, but I can't find that at the
moment.

